# Reformation Day DVD Special $15



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2006)

*For TODAY ONLY, this is a speical for those on the board.* 

*Make a $15 donation to A Puritan's Mind and I'll send you the "Everything on DVD" disc.*

Make the donation here:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Donations.htm

*This ends at 12:00 midnight tonight.*



Here is what is on the DVD:

_*The Writings of A Puritan's Mind Volumes 1-3*_ in PDF format - searchable and able to be copied:​ 
_Halting Stigmatized_, by Arthur Salwey (Sermon)
_The Soul of Fasting_, by Herbert Palmer (Devotional Outline)
_Puritan Preaching in England_, by John Brown (Book)
_A letter of Wholesome Counsel Addressed to His Brethren_, by John Knox (Letter)
_Converting Grace_, by John Preston, (Treatise)
_Defense of Infant Baptism_, by John Wallis (Letter/Treatise)
_The Saints Security Against Seducing Spirits_, by William Ames (Sermon)
_Four Catechisms_, by William Twisse (Book)
_A Treatise on the Lord's Supper_, by William Tyndale (Treatise)
_Preface to the Romans_ by William Tyndale (Book)
_The Puritan Principle of Worship_, by William Young (Book)
_A Meditation on the Person of Christ_ (Expanded 5 pages) by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_The Nature of the Moral Law_, by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Short Paper)
_A Treatise on Justification_, by Archibald Alexander (Treatise)
_Difficulties About Baptism_, by Douglas Bannerman (Book)
_Infant Baptism, Its Nature and Objects_, by James Lumsden (Book)
_The Execution of Servetus_, by John Knox (Treatise)
_The Practice of Piety_, by Lewis Bayly (Book)
_Introduction to the Death of Death in the Death of Christ_, by J.I. Packer
_The Death of Death in the Death of Christ_, by John Owen (book)
_An Unpublished Essay on the Trinity_, by Jonathan Edwards (Essay)
_Acts of Trent - and their Antidote _by John Calvin (Book)
_A Sermon Against Lukewarmness _Henry Wilkinson (Sermon)
_Helps for the Discovery of the Truth _by Thomas Cartwright (Sermon)
_Difficulty in Reformation _by Anthony Burgess (Sermon)
_Christ the Settlement _by Jeremy Whitaker (Treatise)
_Self Surrender unto God _by Simeon Ashe (Sermon)
_Providence _by Hugh Binning (Treatise)
_Predestination_ by Hugh Binning (Treatise)
_The Nature, Formation and Fellowship of the Church _by John Brown (Treatise)
_A Practical Discourse on God's Sovereignty_ by Elisha Coles (Book) (Reviewed and endorsed by Thomas Manton and John Owen)
_Paul on Women Speaking in the Church_ by BB Warfield (Treatise)
_Women Preaching_ by RL Dabney (Treatise)
_The Doctrine of Justification Against Rome_ by David Clarkson (Treatise)
_A Catechism of Infant Inclusion_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_Lust Purity and the Christian Man_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_A History of the Reformation_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Book)_An Introduction to Calvin's Thought _by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_The Radicals - Reinstitution, not Reformation_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_An Admonition to Flee Relics _by John Calvin (Book)
_It is I, Be Not Afraid _by John Knox (Sermon)
_The Last Judgment _by John Welch (Sermon)
_A Sermon on Isaiah 26 _by John Knox (Sermon)
_The Parable of the Tares _by Hugh Latimer (Sermon)
_The Parable of the Tares _by Hugh Latimer (Sermon)
_The Day of Judgment_ by Hugh Latimer (Sermon)
_The Head of the Church _by Lazarus Seaman (Sermon)_Communion Sermons 1-14_ by Samuel Rutherford (14 Sermons on the Lord's Supper)
_The Trial and Triumph of Faith (_Book of Sermons_)_ by Samuel Rutherford (27 sermons covering faith, predestination, holiness, election, reprobation, common grace, God's love, and quite a bit more)
_The Doctrine of Predestination_ by Anthonie Giblie
_The Mercy of the Master_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (sermon)
_Perseverance of the Saints_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_Critiquing Doug Wilson's Heresy_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Small Book)
_The Swiss Reformation_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_The German Reformation_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_Amyraut and Hypothetical Universalism_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_Gradual Reformation Intolerable_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (Treatise)
_Mel Gibson's Passion Movie_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (paper)_2 Peter 2:1 - Exegetical Thoughts_ by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon (paper)​ 
Audio MP3 series on _*Highlights in Historical Theology*_
*74 Lessons* ranging from 2 minutes to an hour on various subjects all through Historical Theology content. Some of the Lessons include:​ 
Lesson 1: The Context of Christianity 
Lesson 5: Early Church Heresies 
Lesson 10: Arianism and Athanasius
Lessons 20-21: Augustine and the Trinity
Lesson 29: The Dark Ages 
Lesson 45: The Theology of Martin Luther 
Lesson 49: The Reformed Theology of John Calvin 
Lesson 54: English Reform and the Westminster Assembly
Lesson 56: Justification by Faith Alone
Lesson 68 - Federal Vision Theology Today
Lesson 73 - Theological Method in the Modern Period 

Audio MP3 series on *Covenant Theology Simply Stated:* 
There are 5 Audio Lessons covering Covenant Theology, as well as 5 audio sermons on important truths of the faith. 

Audio MP3 series on _*True Biblical Reformation:*_
This CD covers 12 sermons on what True Biblical Reformation is, and what areas of our life such a "reformed" mindset should permeate. Texts include 2 Kings 22:1-23:25, Jeremiah 7:1-4, Colossians 3:1-4, John 4:1-26, Matthew 28:16-20, Joshua 24:15, and Eph. 5:22-6:9. 

Audio MP3 series _*The Covenant of Works:*_
This CD covers the vital doctrine of the Covenant of Works. 

Audio MP3 series _*The Covenant of Redemption:*_
This CD covers the neglected doctrine of the Covenant of Redemption. 

Audio MP3 series _*Reformation Overview:*_
This CD covers all the major events of the Reformation, and even some not commonly known. There are 21 Audio Lessons covering historical information for Germany, Switzerland, France and England during the time of the Reformation, as well as all the key characters in this revival of the Christian Church. 

Audio MP3 series on _*Dominicum Servasti, Have you kept the Lord's Day? *_
This CD is a helpful overview of the teaching concerning the Lord's Day or the Christian Sabbath. It contains 10 lessons, including 3 appendices. 

Audio MP3 series _*Who are the Puritans? *_
Learn about the Puritans in 18 lectures - They were given to aid the Christian to come to a more helpful understanding of the Puritans and their theological writings. Topics include - William Perkins and his work "The Causes of Salvation and Damnation", Williams Ames and his work "The Marrow of Theology", Jeremiah Burroughs and his work "Gospel Worship", Thomas Goodwin and his work on "Justification", Richard Baxter and the "The Reformed Pastor" 

MP3 Audio series _*The Westminster Standards Collection:*_
All the documents of the Westminster Assembly are dramatically read in high quality form. 
_*Covenant Theology Learning Chart*_ in PDF format for your home computer use.(11 x 17)​


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 31, 2006)

That is a deal if only for the Westminster Standards Audio


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 31, 2006)

Just paid for it!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2006)

4 hours 56 minutes left!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 31, 2006)

matt, i am told that most of these resources are public domain and can be owned for free. which ones are exclusive to APM?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 31, 2006)

joshua said:


> His audio lectures. His writings. And I'm not so sure that some of the things from John Knox are available online.



That may be partially true;However, to have them all on one disc, for the mere pittance, it is well worth it!


----------



## salaam alaykoum (Oct 31, 2006)

I've tried numerous times through paypal to put my donation through, but it just won't go. Ideas anyone?
~Samantha


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2006)

There are a couple of my own articles online, but all of the Audio is not, and none of the Puritan PDF files are either. Those are actually retypeset sermons, articles and such from works that are not yet published and are being incorporated into book form by Puritan Publications in the coming months.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2006)

2 hours 15 minutes left!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 31, 2006)

This is SUCH a blessing!

I have been wanting to get this for a long time, but have been unable to afford the $100. Today's offer was a nice surprise.

I placed my donation; however the address on my PayPal account is my NJ address which I still own a house there, but reside in North Carolina. I will PM my shipping address.

Thank you!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 31, 2006)

10:43 PM; donation made!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 31, 2006)

fivepointcalvinist said:


> 10:43 PM; donation made!



 

You know it's a good deal when people start time stamping their emails.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 31, 2006)

Let's make it until 12:00 midnight *PST* so our West Coast Friends don't get shortchanged....

That means a new time left:

3 hours 55 minutes!

*If its time stamped by that time 12:00 midnight PST or 3:00am EST, or somewhere in between, you get it.*

If not, then you just donated $15 to APM out of the kindness of your heart!


----------



## tellville (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm with Chris. I've wanted to get this DVD for a long time, but the price tag was out of range. I wonder if Martin Luther ever thought that he would be helping some guy from a country that did not exist yet (Canada), who would speak a language far different from his own, who would live across the ocean blue, and who would live 489 years in the future, all by posting a piece of paper on a church door? Brilliant. 

God is good!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 1, 2006)

I just pray that I can live up to the great work that God has done through so many Godly witnesses like Martin Luther!!!


----------

